# EA on 11 June!



## JAVJR (May 17, 2018)

Can't wait!




Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Warrior1256 (May 17, 2018)

Congratulations! Which lodge and Grand Lodge?


----------



## JAVJR (May 17, 2018)

Warrior1256 said:


> Congratulations! Which lodge and Grand Lodge?


DC GL. Federal #1. Oldest in the capital.



Sent from my SM-G955U using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (May 18, 2018)

Congratulations from Australia


----------



## WX2CIB (May 19, 2018)

Congrats! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Symthrell (May 22, 2018)

Welcome. Please keep us informed on your progress! I hope to visit that lodge one day!


----------

